# Camo?



## jmhaynes (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey I don't wanna be that guy that starts a big argument, but what camo do you guys find best for predators. My friend tells me mossy oak brush is the way to go but I have a lot of realtree and kings mountain shadow. I am hunting open native grass pastures mostly with some cedar trees sprinkled in here and there in NE Kansas. I was even looking at redhead's 3d camo in mossy oak brush. That stuff looks pretty cool. Like half Ghillie suit half jacket and pants.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pick the camo that fits best with the terrain you hunt, if you want to wear it. Many guys don't wear it at all, others just a shirt. The ghillie type suits are a pain in the rear as they pick up dirt and thorns and burrs. Sitting still and playing the wind are much more effective.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

The Kings mountain shadow should work fine if you're sitting close to those cedars, but watch out for ticks, those trees have been loaded with them this year. I also have mossy oak brush and it works very well for all the tall grass that we have. The biggest thing about any camo that you wear, is keep your movements to a minimum. Animals catch that movement and you're busted no matter what you're wearing.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Most camo now days is meant to appeal to human eyes. Wear what ya brung, just like you shoot what ya brung. There's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I like to wear camo because it appeals to me and is comfortable, except the leafy or ghillie suits, they are a pain like Don said. I got busted by moving around to much when I first got into hunting yotes, but now that I learned and got the major kinks out, I have still had a big goose egg. Scott is the man at killing dogs and he likes to wear orange shirts and spandex shorts . I wish I was close enough to hunt with him, white legs and all.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll be trying to spear a hog using my ghillie Sunday. I'll post a review.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have all kinds

ghille suit,real tree ap,obsession etc etc

but i find for me the best camo is all black,since most all of my hunting now is done from a ground blind.the interiors of my ground blinds are all black.wearing camo inside is bot a good idea,it actually high;ights you when inside even with the mesh down.

my closest encounters while stalking/scouting on foor has always been in everyday street cloths.

in my opinion wearing camo gives most folks a false sense of securty or invisiblity,and this makes them not take the real skills into the woods i.e. playing the wind and trying to be as silent as possible


----------



## jmhaynes (Jan 6, 2013)

I feel that the whole point of camo is to maybe give you some leniency with the movement. If I'm wearing my Cinch's and a pearl snap I will be given away immediately if I move no matter what. With camo I may accidentally move but I still have a higher chance of staying hidden. I am an impatient 17 year old and sitting on those long stands I need all the help I can get. Thanks everyone for posting!

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i was out turkey hunting this morning

when i left the field i was sitting in with my blind(@ 9:20 am)

i came across a buw hunter who was head to toe in camo,so was his bow

i heard him walking long before i seen him,hen when i saw him he looked like he was trying to be stealthy

but he was walking with the wind and not into it

like i said in a previous post

camo gives most folks the false feeling of invisibilty and makes them think they can do the "wrong" things in the woods and still be successfull

camo or no camo, you must always play the wind and be as quiet as possible

i would bet i seen more deer than him on my way out,i saw three

but i was walking very quietly and into the wind as much as possible

took the long way back to my truck at the parking area,as i always try to keep the wind in my favor when in the woods

just so i can see as much as possible


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Read here, for info on camouflage http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/17712-how-important-is-camo-clothing/

But, personally I like to mix up my camo to match my surroundings best I can. That being: dirt or dead grass colored pants and a greener type shirt. That way I can back into a bush and blend my upper torso into greenery, but my legs will match the dirt, stone or dead grass color of the desert floor. It works! That said, I never wear a "full set" of camees. I have one type on top, another type pants and as you can see in my picture to the left, my USMC boonie. I seldom go without it. This avatar shows me in a Superflage pattern shirt, Mossy Oak Brush Pants, and the Digital Woodland boonie. This set-up also uses fingerless gloves and a face mask, but you can'y see them very well. I fully believe in total camouflage. Cover your hands and face, or go home. But being still is the most important aspect of camo. I've sat still (not easily done) with a coyote less that 10 feet away. He never seen me. He is no long among the living. Did the camo helped? Sure, I suppose it did, but so did the set-up, the wind and being super still. But lets be realistic here. We all look good in camo. So if your going to be a predator hunter, you best get you some. I'd be lying if I said I only had four or five sets of camo. In this business, looks can kill.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 on what JT said. Hunting involves multiple aspects to be successful, and I like to use all the tools and tricks of the trade whenever I go out. LONG LIVE CAMO, :qtank:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

JTKillough said:


> Read here, for info on camouflage http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/17712-how-important-is-camo-clothing/
> 
> But, personally I like to mix up my camo to match my surroundings best I can. That being: dirt or dead grass colored pants and a greener type shirt. That way I can back into a bush and blend my upper torso into greenery, but my legs will match the dirt, stone or dead grass color of the desert floor. It works! That said, I never wear a "full set" of camees. I have one type on top, another type pants and as you can see in my picture to the left, my USMC boonie. I seldom go without it. This avatar shows me in a Superflage pattern shirt, Mossy Oak Brush Pants, and the Digital Woodland boonie. This set-up also uses fingerless gloves and a face mask, but you can'y see them very well. I fully believe in total camouflage. Cover your hands and face, or go home. But being still is the most important aspect of camo. I've sat still (not easily done) with a coyote less that 10 feet away. He never seen me. He is no long among the living. Did the camo helped? Sure, I suppose it did, but so did the set-up, the wind and being super still. But lets be realistic here. We all look good in camo. So if your going to be a predator hunter, you best get you some. I'd be lying if I said I only had four or five sets of camo. In this business, looks can kill.


Where can I buy an invisibility cloak like yours?

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

22magnum said:


> Where can I buy an invisibility cloak like yours?


Microsoft.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Adobe also has it....Photoshop pattern. LOL


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh I thought Harry Potter lent you his. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Just an old bed sheet in the winter.

Summer anything but blue jeans and white shirt.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

On a point JT made about wearing a boonie hat. I saw a pic a few years back that showed guys in camo hiding and the boonie hat didnt show an outline near as much as the other caps and hats ! but I usually am wearing a black Resitol and it doesnt seem to bother them either, lol


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> On a point JT made about wearing a boonie hat. I saw a pic a few years back that showed guys in camo hiding and the boonie hat didnt show an outline near as much as the other caps and hats ! but I usually am wearing a black Resitol and it doesnt seem to bother them either, lol


A camo boonie hat with the predator logo would be nice.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

A boonie hat may not make me look particularly dashing to other folks, but since I started wearing them several years ago I found that they really are a very functional piece of headgear. Plus, you can roll one up and cram it in your pocket and it is none the worse for wear the next time you need to wear it. Try THAT with most other styles of hat.
As for cloaking, what do you guys think of those Ghost blinds? Ever try one for dawgs?


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Just be sure to blend to your terrain, then check yourself in the mirror to make sure you still have that dashing look. I'm sure it's been mentioned, but whatever camo you wear, SIT STILL and watch the critter's body language to tell you when to move the rifle into position for the shot.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Tan or olive colored shirts are more than ample.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

if I didn't want to be cremated when I die, I would be wearing all camo in my casket :qtank:


----------

